# Eating Wholemeal bread on a bulk.



## Zzz102

Is it good to have alot of this as I was looking and one slice is 96 calories. So say If you had a chicken breast and cut it up and put it in 4 slices. Those 4 slices are just under 400 calories on there own.

So yeah should you be having alot of wholemeal bread on a bulk?


----------



## suliktribal

I loved tuna sarnies when bulking.

Allinson wholemeal.. forget which one.

100 cals, 20g carbs, 6g protein, per slice.

450 cals, 40g carbs, 50g protein per butty!

Those are good carbs, too. Very low sugar content.


----------



## Geo

im using wholemeal pita bread just now,


----------



## Kezz

i eat it when dieting, lol


----------



## Zzz102

Sy. said:


> not sure about this but are wholemeal breads not whole proteins? like tuna?
> 
> dont suppose this would have any detrimental effects on protein intake?


Whats this about tuna? lol because I eat quite a bit of it..


----------



## Tom90

I've heard eating too much tuna can give you mercury poisoning or something and you should only eat 2-3 cans max, not sure how true that is though..


----------



## -tommyboiii-

yeah tuna has high mercury levels, should only have 3 cans max per week....apparently ''/


----------



## zelobinksy

Calories aren't the most important thing in a bulk diet, wholemeal has a very low GI and it doesnt stimulate insulin response as much (this is good for a lean bulk), plus its rich in nutrients, such as b vitamins and i believe maganesium.

I'd opt for wholemeal/grain over typical white bread.


----------



## invisiblekid

zelobinksy said:


> wholemeal has a very low GI


No it doesn't. And the difference between wholemeal and white bread is only about 2 points in Glycemic Index. It's just wholemeal falls under 70 points, which makes it a "low GI".


----------



## scottish676

I usually have a couple of slices with dinner as it tops up the calories nicely


----------



## DB

Kezz said:


> i eat it when dieting, lol


same! :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> same! :thumb:


 Same same

I had half a loaf on saturday pmsl


----------



## chrisj22

Magic Torch said:


> Same same
> 
> I had half a loaf on saturday pmsl


same same same! LMAO :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5

Wholemeal bread is neither high or low gi - it is medium - by like 2 points from white bread..


----------



## BigDom86

i eat half a loaf of white bread a day, yum


----------



## hilly

i had some wholemeal wraps over the weekend. 110 cals each 16g carbs. pretty good source IMO


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> i had some wholemeal wraps over the weekend. 110 cals each 16g carbs. pretty good source IMO


i made my own wholemeal oat wraps at home one day, they were lush, even barry was impressed. Easyish too

Thought the ones in the shop could be improved upon, calorie and taste wise so i tried and we had yum fajitas


----------



## hilly

MissBC said:


> i made my own wholemeal oat wraps at home one day, they were lush, even barry was impressed. Easyish too
> 
> Thought the ones in the shop could be improved upon, calorie and taste wise so i tried and we had yum fajitas


I keep meaning to do this myself but with buckwheat flour ive just been to lazy so far.

just flour/water and a tocuh of salt then whack in a frying pan with some 1 cal spray i was thinking.

did you fry em or grill them?


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> I keep meaning to do this myself but with buckwheat flour ive just been to lazy so far.
> 
> just flour/water and a tocuh of salt then whack in a frying pan with some 1 cal spray i was thinking.
> 
> did you fry em or grill them?


12oz flour (i used powdered oats, wholmeal flour)

14tblsp water (dont ask me why they didnt measure it in something bigger)

2 teaspoons salt

2 tablespoons oo

mix then kneed for 5 mins until smooth and springy

cover with a damp cloth leave for 30mins

divide into 12 or 13 if you want bigger/smaller roll out and cook in hot pan

no oil just a non stick pan about a min each side

you can freeze them, or store them in gladwrap until you eat them all

they are nice and about 90-100cals i think each (made them a while ago)


----------



## SD

invisiblekid said:


> *No it doesn't*. And the difference between wholemeal and white bread is only about 2 points in Glycemic Index. It's just wholemeal falls under 70 points, *which makes it a "low GI*".


Didnt you just contradict yourself?

Bread is high density processed food. Wholemeal is slightly less processed than white so better for you all round. Look for sodium and other additives in the bread, buy fresh where possible.

Only trouble with bread is it contains a main allergen (wheat) if you can tolerate it, fine, if it starts bloating you etc, you could be intolerant.

SD


----------



## invisiblekid

SD said:


> Didnt you just contradict yourself?
> 
> Bread is high density processed food. Wholemeal is slightly less processed than white so better for you all round. Look for sodium and other additives in the bread, buy fresh where possible.
> 
> Only trouble with bread is it contains a main allergen (wheat) if you can tolerate it, fine, if it starts bloating you etc, you could be intolerant.
> 
> SD


No, I didn't contradict myself. The poster I quoted said very low GI. I highlighted, whilst it is classed as a low GI - hence the quotations around low GI, that wholemeal bread is actually on the boarder of being a high GI and sits only 2 point below the daemon white bread.

My point is, that bread shouldn't be consumed on the basis of it being a low GI, when in actual fact it's pretty high. Does that matter? Probably not. If you eat bread and make the progress you want, then who gives a sh1t ;-)


----------

